# General > Business >  Radical Rethink On Land Reform Underway

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Radical Rethink On Land Reform Underway*

[IMG][/IMG]
A radical review of land reform will deliver a more successful Scotland with stronger communities and economic growth, First Minister Alex Salmond said on Wednesday 24th July 2012.   Speaking in Skye where a summer cabinet meeting was convened, Mr Salmond revealed details of a new Land Reform Review Group that will oversee a wide ranging review of land reform in Scotland.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

